# Ground pin



## MUIDERBERG

Thank you, Forum Members.  I need help with the translation of the following sentence:

*Ground pin on plug is missing on a three-wired grounded power tool frame.*

(More text for comprehension:  Hand held power tools can present a number of hazards.)

I am really at a loss as to how I could translate this sentence as I really don't understand the terminology. 

Could someone please help me?


----------



## DWO

ground = toma a tierra (tipo de conexión para no electrocutarse/avoids electrocution)
three wired = cableado triple

_El pin/clavija de toma a tierra en el enchufe..._ (I don't know another term in Spanish, but I'm sure it must be different in other countries) 

Enchufe (L) y toma (R)
http://dev.pasonorte.ca/media/user/Domestic_AC_Type_B_USA.jpg
(the lower pin is the gound pin)


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Gracias, en realidad me has ayudado muchisimo ya que por lo menos tengo una idea mas clara a lo que se refieren.  Gracias!


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Would you mind reviewing my translation attempt for accuracy?  I really don't understand exactly what I am talking about.  Hoping that someone familiar with power tools can help me decipher it.  Gracias.
*Ground pin on plug is missing on a three-wired grounded power tool frame.*
*My attempt:*
La clavija de toma a tierra en el enchufe no está presente en el cableado triple del marco de la herramienta eléctrica.


----------



## zumac

DWO said:


> ground = toma a tierra (tipo de conexión para no electrocutarse/avoids electrocution)
> three wired = cableado triple
> 
> _El pin/clavija de toma a tierra en el enchufe..._ (I don't know another term in Spanish, but I'm sure it must be different in other countries)
> 
> Enchufe (L) y toma (R)
> http://dev.pasonorte.ca/media/user/Domestic_AC_Type_B_USA.jpg
> (the lower pin is the gound pin)


Hola DWO.
Una pequeña observación.

Ground or isolated ground = toma a tierra. También se se llama tierra física.
No es solo para evitar electocutarse. Normalmente es para evitar que una descarga eléctrica se vaya a meter en el equipo y causar daños. Habiendo conexión a tierra física, alguna descarga eléctrica se dirija a la conexión a tierra física.

Saludos.


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Would a member please help me review my translation for accuracy?  I am hoping that someone with knowledge of power tools and electrical terminology can help  verify my attempt.  I fear that my attempt might not be even close.   Thank you.

*Ground pin on plug is missing on a three-wired grounded power tool frame.*
 
My attempt:
 
La clavija de toma a tierra en el enchufe no está presente en el cableado triple del marco de la herramienta eléctrica.


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Zumac, gracias por tu ayuda.  Dime, tu estas de acuerdo con mi traduccion?


----------



## Black Horse

Hi, Muiderberg. I propose: "Falta la pata de tierra física de la clavija de una herramienta de potencia de cableado triple con armazón aterrizado."


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Black Horse.  You are a genious and an angel.  After struggling with this sentence for hours, I humbly thank you.


----------



## Black Horse

It's nice to be helpful! I've also experienced your feelings in this forum...


----------



## ungatomalo

No existe toma de tierra en el enchufe de una herramienta eléctrica con chasis con conexión de toma de tierra

Means, in case of electrical shock, the tool frame is ready, and has ground connection; but if the plug has no way to connect the frame ground to the outlet ground, the operator will be the discharge plug!


----------



## DWO

My attempt:

Hand held power tools can present a number of hazards
_Las herramientas eléctricas manuales pueden presentar un sinúmero de peligros_

Ground pin on plug is missing on a three-wired grounded power tool frame.
_La clavija de toma a tierra del enchufe se ha salido en una herramienta eléctrica con carcaza y cableado (de toma)* a tierra._

(*)A lo que está entre paréntesis no lo pondría para evitar redundancias, pues quien está en el tema lo entiende.


----------



## zumac

En forma sencilla:
Le falta la clavija de tierra al aparto.

Saludos.


----------



## MUIDERBERG

Thank you all very much.


----------

